# Keeping new kids warm question



## Judy7 (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a Nubian at 145 days pg and am wondering how to keep her kid warm as it is to turn cold (in the teens) the next few days. She is in a 12 by 12 horse stall with lots of hay/straw on the ground. I want to hang a heat lamp but hubby thinks if Buttercup gets her horns caught in it that it might come down and land in the hay...fire hazard? 

I am heading to the local thrift shop tomorrow to find a child's crew neck sweatshirt to put on the baby if need be. Would that be enough if I forgo the heat lamp. 

I am trying to figure out how to hang the lamp so the baby can go underneath but momma can't. 

Any suggestions? 

Thanks, Judy in Indiana


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

We build heater jugs. Get yourself a 55 gal plastic barrel. Cut one end off to be the bottom. Cut a "door" about 16" high and 12-16" wide. Then cut a 2" circle in the center of the top of the barrel to pull the cord of a heat lamp through. Then run cord through a 2 foot piece of pvc pipe so the doe can't chew on the cord. This makes for a very warm little kid house.

I can take pics in the morning if that will help this all make since.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We dont like to use heat lamps if mom is with the kids either, it can be dangerous...a sweater and draft free place should be good, mom will keep them warm...


----------



## Judy7 (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank you. I may try the barrel idea...sounds like a good one. I am feeling much better about it knowing mom will take care of her baby...she is not a first time mom so I think things should go smoothly. Have a camera on her so am watching for her to start getting restless...

Thanks again...this forum is so great for us newbies....

Judy in Indiana (27 degrees this am)


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We hang our lamps above mama reach. Means there isn't concentrated heat but does add some warmth


----------



## RoseBoerGoats (Oct 17, 2013)

If you have a heated water bucket the kids could snuggle around that... It won't be direct heat but then you wouldn't have to deal with heat lamps(sounds like that's what your hubby might want). That's all I could provide last year and the kids did fine with that. Just a thought


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you do a search on here, I had some warming barrels for sale. You can see the pictures of them. I didn't cut the whole bottom off. Just made a door.

I use heat lamps and just make sure they are secure and out of mom's reach. You can also buy a heat lamp from Premier1 that is extremely safe.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You can also just use a regular light bulb and it will keep that small space warm enough. We just use a 100 watt bulb...


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> If you do a search on here, I had some warming barrels for sale. You can see the pictures of them. I didn't cut the whole bottom off. Just made a door.
> 
> I use heat lamps and just make sure they are secure and out of mom's reach. You can also buy a heat lamp from Premier1 that is extremely safe.


I thought about leaving the bottoms, but decided it would be easier to clean if the bottoms where gone. We screw the barrel into a corner so it's secure and can't top over. Been using these barrels for over 15 years. They are truly life savers when the temp is well below freezing and babies are being born.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

BCG said:


> I thought about leaving the bottoms, but decided it would be easier to clean if the bottoms where gone. We screw the barrel into a corner so it's secure and can't top over. Been using these barrels for over 15 years. They are truly life savers when the temp is well below freezing and babies are being born.


I wouldn't be without my heat lamps and warming barrel either with temps going down to single digits around here too.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Judy7 said:


> She is in a 12 by 12 horse stall with lots of hay/straw on the ground. I want to hang a heat lamp but hubby thinks if Buttercup gets her horns caught in it that it might come down and land in the hay...fire hazard?


Use a chain and snap fastener to hang it, then adjust so it's about 4 to 4 1/2' above the ground. When the kids arrive, lay them under it and lay your hand on their backs. You want to be able to feel the heat, but it should be a steady, gentle, constant heat. In the 6 years I've been doing this, I've never had a doe bring down a heat lamp that was chained. I have had a couple of the bigger ones break the lamp bulb, though, but that has been rare.


----------

